# Coat changing colors??



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and I have a question. I am the proud owner of a 4 month old male short hair black/tan precious baby named Poco. Lately, I've been noticing that his fur is turning white in patches behind his ears,around his neck, and in a couple of other spots. I've looked at lots of pictures of Chis, and I have never seen a black/tan with white patches like this. Is this normal? Poco is not only my first Chi, but he's my first pet that I am raising on my own (the only other pets I've had were during childhood), so I always freak out about the smallest things. Hopefully this isn't a big deal. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi, welcome to the forum  Yes this is very common with chis (and all dogs) for their coat to change colours, especially within the first year, they can change very drastically, so I wouldn't worry about it ^_^


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok, good. Thank you so much!
By the way, Yoshi is soooooo cute


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome :hello2: I have a Poco too  

Yes my girl Bella doesn't even look like the same dog now that she's grown, it's very common for them to change colors.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Leya, is a chocolate and tan chi. She has changed colors too, having white spots around the neck etc as well.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

It's quite normal, and from our experience with Gracie, it can continue after the first year. She's had more coat changes in the last few months, and she's a year and a half.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes its normal, when we first got Twiglet she was brown and had a black mask on her face and back line down her back and tail, now shes a very light fawn and we can even see a lighter coat coming through which is cream and thats all in 6 months!


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

My Sonni has white patches on him.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, I have seen all different colors on chis. For example, my chi was a pure black and white when I got her. After a few months of having her, she started getting gray spots in different places. I'm sure she's just blossoming. I don't think changes in coat color is usually an indication of a health problem, but I would think that hair falling out would be a sure sign of something that needs to be checked by a vet. If you're concerned, you could always give the vet a call and ask. From what I gather though, it seems like you're just wondering about the white that's coming out. I think that's perfectly normal, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome! I have a longhaired chi that was primarilly black and tan and his coat changed too. He now has quite a bit of white on his chest. I don't think it is all that unsual for a chis coat to change as they grow and I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Your furbabe is just growing up! 

Nine


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome! I have a longhaired chi that was primarily black and tan when we got him and his coat changed too. He now has quite a bit of white on his chest. I don't think it is all that unsual for a chis coat to change as they grow and I am sure it is nothing to worry about. Your furbabe is just growing up! 

Nine


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

kujo did this as well. when we brought him home he was almost chocolate with a black snout. now he is very very light tan. my brother in law actually thought he was a different dog! :lol:


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Fuego is just over 3 months and now looks almost like a dalmation  He is getting spots all over his sides. No worries! Your baby is just fine!


----------

